# I need advice!



## j3Reyes (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I have been with this person since we were in 6th grade and everything was going well until I did something wrong. We have a baby together and since we had a baby at such a young age he never really grew up and understood me. We always fought about him going out with friends, helping me with the baby, just being supportive period. One night I went to a party and one of his friends was there we started drinking. Next thing I knew we were kissing. I never told him but he found out from one of my relatives. Ever since the incident I've changed alot were still together but sometimes I think that I shouldn't be. At times everything is good but when I say anything to him about a girl or him being a flirt I get yelled at. He tells me the worse things that any girl can hear. and no matter what he does to me or says to me I'm still hear begging him, but the most recent incident between us hurt me really bad. He started calling me names and telling me he's only using me for sex that i'm nothing but a ***** and he doesn't want to be with me. The next day he was being playful and telling me he loves me. I feel so stupid for doing what I did but I don't know if because of that I should be treated like that Help me PLEASE!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

No there is no reason for him to verbally abuse you. No matter if you know it or not that is what he is doing. It is a form of manipulation and control to break down your self esteem.

What you did was wrong but he has had his say and should move on. That is what communicating is for. But he refuses to forgive you and treats you badly and you reason that maybe you deserve it. He also thinks that gives him a free ticket to treat you badly and do what he wants. This is very unhealth and immature of him.

draconis


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

draconis said:


> No there is no reason for him to verbally abuse you. No matter if you know it or not that is what he is doing. It is a form of manipulation and control to break down your self esteem.
> 
> What you did was wrong but he has had his say and should move on. That is what communicating is for. But he refuses to forgive you and treats you badly and you reason that maybe you deserve it. He also thinks that gives him a free ticket to treat you badly and do what he wants. This is very unhealth and immature of him.
> 
> draconis


:iagree:

He has no right to treat you that way. When he starts saying those things tell him he's being verbally and emotional abusive. let him know you'll talk to him when he can be respectful. Leave the room if he doesnt stop.


----------

